# Letter in mail with breakdown...real or fake?



## waitjoshhills (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been Reading the forums and have come upon post with people saying they get a letter in thenail with information or results about their test when failed? Is this true cause if so why haven't I gotten mine and how do I recieve this letter? If so please inform me, didn't pass my 2nd time and would like to see where I am at? Thanks.


----------



## reaper (Jan 10, 2010)

You should receive a letter that breaks the test down into sections. It will only tell you if you were "passing, near passing or below passing" in each category.

If you have not received it, after a lengthy amount of time. Call the NREMT and make sure they have your correct address.


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Jan 27, 2010)

you do get your results in the mail to help you study if you need to retest


----------

